
Ask HN: Which products are you least proud of? - als0
I gather that many HN members are professional software designers or engineers who have worked on several products. Working on products is a real eye-opening experience because you get to see how the sausage is made. I&#x27;ve always looked to software engineers who&#x27;ve worked on a product to give their opinion on whether they would use it for personal or professional use.<p>Which product have you worked on that you&#x27;d rather not use? Or the least proud of? I&#x27;m sure there are are some great stories to be told.
======
Nextgrid
Took on a project for "online video" just to realise it was actually video
_advertising_. Still feeling ashamed of that one.

Worked on another project that was actually great (and great people too) and
I'd personally use if it wasn't full of analytics & marketing SDKs and leaking
data like a sieve.

------
hknd
Using ExtJS for a couple of finance web apps ~6years ago.

